# Turbo SIM Anyone??



## kydee6039 (Jul 11, 2007)

Okay guys. I missed out on the first round but it looks like bladox has more turbo sim cards. You need to order 5 minimum and the total is 279 EU or $81 canadian per card. Shipping would be on top of that. 

I'm sick of waiting for the software unlock to come out. I'm hoping I can find 5 people (including myself) who want to purchase. 

Do not post in this forum unless you are 100% committed to buying. I'm not sure how we will work payments but maybe someone would pay the total and accept paypal payments in full before putting the order in.

Anyone interested??


----------



## techdufus (Aug 28, 2007)

Count me in. I'll take one; 100% if we can get our hands on it fast.


----------



## kydee6039 (Jul 11, 2007)

I just emailed bladox to find out what the shipping situation is. I'm hoping if we pay for the $80 fedex shipping we don't have to wait more than a week or so but who knows. There is a risk involved in this BUT if I would have ordered the card when I had the chance my phone would have been unlocked by now. All these software unlocks that are supposed to be coming - I hope they do come out but as each day passes I become more impatient and less positive.

2 people - 3 to go!!


----------



## techdufus (Aug 28, 2007)

well, that'll be an indication if they actually have time to answer the email...
Okay, people, 3 more to get in on the action. It sounds like people have actually received their sims from them so i would guess this is going to work sometime.


----------



## kydee6039 (Jul 11, 2007)

I just posted in their forum as well. To be honest if we order them and they arrive in 2 weeks and the software unlock has come out - I'm fine with that. I just want to know I have a back-up plan. This software unlock has been talked about so much but until something actually comes out - i don't believe it.

Techdufus - would you be willing to pay the total by credit card and take paypal payments from everyone that is involved in the order??


----------



## techdufus (Aug 28, 2007)

yeah, i suppose that would be okay. I am with you on having a back up plan so yup, I am in.


----------



## kydee6039 (Jul 11, 2007)

That is perfect. 

If we go with the more expensive shipping then the total in canadian funds should be around $104 per person (279EU + 80EU = 359EU = $520 canadian /5 = $104)


----------



## Canuck-e (Aug 28, 2007)

*I'm in!*

Hi There saw your post on Iphone dev and definitely in especially with the Fed-ex shipping. We should also factor in shipping in Canada via express post. Maybe another $5 bucks or so. I'm located in the Ottawa area.


----------



## kydee6039 (Jul 11, 2007)

I would prefer people located in toronto but lets just get 5 people. We have 3 so far.
2 more to go. Techdufus is going to pay for the order and we will just pay him the $104 through paypal. All cards will be shipped to toronto. If someone lives outside of toronto and needs the card shipped to them they will have to pay the extra fees.


----------



## techdufus (Aug 28, 2007)

yes, that would be nice but I am actually in Whistler, BC. I will arrange a friend to handle this in TO for me and might have someone to bring it out or ship it out. And he is a she, not that it matters. 2 to go...


----------



## techdufus (Aug 28, 2007)

Oh yes, Kydee, can you handle further shipping in TO then?


----------



## kydee6039 (Jul 11, 2007)

Damn, I guess I should have asked where you live. Regardless we have 3 people and need 2 more.

Once we have 5 people we can figure out the details.


----------



## Canuck-e (Aug 28, 2007)

I can also handle re-shipping if need be. Plus I can have them shipped to my office, no issues there. Again if it helps.


----------



## Meleemark (Mar 3, 2007)

I'm in, and I'm in the GTA.


----------



## kydee6039 (Jul 11, 2007)

Details will be sorted out afterwards. We need 2 more people.

I cannot belive people are not jumping on this. Although the software unlock could be coming out - who knows. There is only one company left and they are MIA.

I know I don't want to wait any longer to be able to use the entire iphone - no more waiting!!


----------



## kydee6039 (Jul 11, 2007)

4 people - 1 to go. I may have the last person - I'll let you know


----------



## MACinist (Nov 17, 2003)

I'm in and I'm in the GTA as well.


----------



## kydee6039 (Jul 11, 2007)

Done. We have 5. 3 in the GTA, 1 in Ottawa and 1 in BC.

Techdufus is going to make the payment. If my math is correct we all owe him $104 canadian. Please confirm this techdufus. What should happen now is we all pay him the $104 we owe him. Techdufus do you have a paypal account?? If so, what is your email address for the account. 

Techdufus will place the order when he has received all 4 payments. Lets get this done. Techdufus - if you don't mind please have all the cards shipped to me. I will PM you my shipping address. The 2 other guys located in the GTA can pick the cards up from me. The guy located in Ottawa will have to pay me $5 through paypal to ship the card to him. Techdufus because you payed for all the cards I will ship yours for free.

Am I missing anything??


----------



## Canuck-e (Aug 28, 2007)

Just so techdufus doesn't lose out, we should factor paypal fees. Also do we want to wait for a reply from Bladox to see when they will ship or just go for it!

Personally wether the SW hack comes out or not, I want a Tsim as a back up in case Apple screws with the hack...I think it will be much more difficult to disable the Tsim method.


----------



## Meleemark (Mar 3, 2007)

Canuck-e said:


> Just so techdufus doesn't lose out, we should factor paypal fees. Also do we want to wait for a reply from Bladox to see when they will ship or just go for it!
> 
> Personally wether the SW hack comes out or not, I want a Tsim as a back up in case Apple screws with the hack...I think it will be much more difficult to disable the Tsim method.


I'd rather skip the whole paypal fiasco and just use email interac.


----------



## Canuck-e (Aug 28, 2007)

Oh...Also there will probably be some duties to pay, although it's near impossible to figure out what they'll be. We should be aware that there may be another $20 or so each that we may have to kick in when the cards are delivered.


----------



## kydee6039 (Jul 11, 2007)

Who knows when we will hear from bladox. I say we just do it. The one thing we haven't factored in is duty. I'm not sure if we will get hit with them but if we do I can't imagine it being more than like $50-$100. So $10-$20 per person. What will the paypal fees be?? What would be a safe number to pay techdufus??


----------



## Canuck-e (Aug 28, 2007)

Paypal is 3%, I'll go 4% for good measure. Also email money transfer is a good suggestion, I've just never done that so I'm not set up for it. 

What we can do is send Techdufus the $104 +3 or 4%. Then when the cards arrive, let us know what the duty is and we send you the duty amount.


----------



## HAK (Aug 29, 2007)

Hi All,
I have ordered another 5 pieces since I saw the original thread late. I will have at least 3, maybe 4 available after I use mine. Please PM me. First come first serve. I have ordered it Fedex. Don't know when they will ship, but will keep everyone posted. I am in the GTA. If you have joined the first group, I would request you to stay there. Thanks.


----------



## kydee6039 (Jul 11, 2007)

Paypal or email interac is fine. We just need to get Techdufus' info.

Where are you Techdufus??


----------



## kydee6039 (Jul 11, 2007)

I'm hoping the original 5 stay put and don't jump ship.


----------



## Canuck-e (Aug 28, 2007)

I'm still in!


----------



## MACinist (Nov 17, 2003)

Hey guys, I'm sorry, I'm out. I just found out my friend ordered me one as he has been checking Bladox site everyday. I'm sure you can find a 5th. If not, PM me.


----------



## kydee6039 (Jul 11, 2007)

We have 4 now and need 1 more - prefer from the GTA or at least from canada.


----------



## Canuck-e (Aug 28, 2007)

I can do it, I just ask that I receive the PayPals first well at least 3 of them plus mine...to minimize risk


----------



## kydee6039 (Jul 11, 2007)

Now this!!!!

iPhone Unlocking


----------



## scoober140 (Aug 29, 2007)

i've been following this thread and looking at hackint0sh daily ... now that there's an opening i'm from Ottawa as well and would love to jump on with you guys ... any idea how long these 5 packs take?


----------



## Canuck-e (Aug 28, 2007)

I so don't trust them, but.... do we wait?


----------



## kydee6039 (Jul 11, 2007)

LOL - I don't know anymore. I say we still go ahead with the turbo sim. Who the hell knows when these software unlocks will come out. With all the legal crap that is going on - who knows if any of these companies who have the so called unlock have the balls to release it.

If the other 4 guys still want to do it - I'm in.


----------



## kydee6039 (Jul 11, 2007)

We have:

Kydee6039 (me) (GTA)
Canuck-e (Ottawa)
scoober140 (Ottawa)
techdufus (BC) and
Meleemark (GTA)

Are we doing this or not?? I'm in!!


----------



## scoober140 (Aug 29, 2007)

i'd love to know what they estimate for shipping first, b/c i know someone in montreal that i can get it from friday for alittle more money ... please let me know before i say anything


----------



## kydee6039 (Jul 11, 2007)

We cannot answer that question. Did you not read the entire post. We know this is a risk and we don't know how long they will take to deliver them. I only want people posting if they are 100% in.


----------



## Canuck-e (Aug 28, 2007)

Ok, I'm still in...even in the SW unlock comes out the T-Sim is my safety blanket.

I don't mind placing the order and taking care of re-shipping if need be. I'll be on and off my PC until about 1AM. If everyone agrees, my paypal is [email protected], my ebay is greatwhitenorth4u, 100% feedback (if is means anything.


----------



## kydee6039 (Jul 11, 2007)

Okay - I'm about to pay Canuck-e. He will put the order through with bladox when he receives 2 more orders other than mine. Were still looking for a fifth but I don't think it will be that hard to find someone. So the other 3 guys that were interested please pay canuck-e asap.

thanks.


----------



## Harg (Aug 29, 2007)

If you still need another to make up the 5 I am in 100%. Location BC


----------



## Canuck-e (Aug 28, 2007)

Yes still do so you can be in!


----------



## kydee6039 (Jul 11, 2007)

Harg said:


> If you still need another to make up the 5 I am in 100%. Location BC


We do need a 5th. Please paypal [email protected] the money.
The total is $104 + 3% for paypal. Total will be $107 canadian. He will have the cards shipped to him and then he will ship them out.

Please let us know when you have sent the payment out.

Thanks


----------



## Harg (Aug 29, 2007)

paypal money sent.


----------



## techdufus (Aug 28, 2007)

paypal money sent from me as well. Come on everyone, come through now and let's get this going. My Treo is dying and I need to get my IPhone working...


----------



## Canuck-e (Aug 28, 2007)

Payments received from:

Techdufus: YES
Harg: YES
kydee6039: YES
Canuck-e: YES
Metronet: YES


Order is full!


----------



## kydee6039 (Jul 11, 2007)

Payment sent!!

Now I just need to find someone to set it all up for me - lol.

Lets hope it arrives sooner than later.


----------



## Canuck-e (Aug 28, 2007)

Order placed and marked as pending with 2CheckOut. I'l let you know when It gets processed and when it ships. I took the FedEX option (as if that's an option!) so the total was $517.35 CDN.


Once I get a tracking number I'll PM it to everyone.


ALL TURBO SIM ARE SPOKEN FOR. SORRY!


----------



## metronet (Aug 29, 2007)

Canuck-e said:


> Order placed and marked as pending with 2CheckOut. I'l let you know when It gets processed and when it ships. I took the FedEX option (as if that's an option!) so the total was $517.35 CDN.
> 
> 
> Once I get a tracking number I'll PM it to everyone.
> ...


Just made my payment through paypal:

You have sent $107.00 CAD to [email protected].


----------



## Canuck-e (Aug 28, 2007)

Last Turbo Sim is paid for!!

Please do not paypal. Thanks.


----------



## HAK (Aug 29, 2007)

Canuck-e said:


> Last Turbo Sim is paid for!!
> 
> Please do not paypal. Thanks.


I have one Turbo SIM left from my order of 5. Any takers?
Taking $40 by interac, and balance when the 5 arrive. My order was placed yesterday. PM me for details. First come, first serve.


----------



## kydee6039 (Jul 11, 2007)

Just curious. I was one of the 5 who got in on this deal. Someone told me today that for the turbo sim to work I need an ATT actuvated phone?? Is this true?? I bought my phone from the US and just brought it back to TO and used a hack to activate the phone. I was assuming all I needed was an iphone, a turbo sim and a rogers/fido sim card - am I wrong in assuming this??


----------



## metronet (Aug 29, 2007)

It doesn't have to be activated with att, I think all you need is the original att sim card.


----------



## kydee6039 (Jul 11, 2007)

I haven't even opened up my sim tray - does every iphone come with an att sim card?? I purchased the phone at an apple store.


----------



## StuntPope (Aug 26, 2007)

kydee6039 said:


> I haven't even opened up my sim tray - does every iphone come with an att sim card?? I purchased the phone at an apple store.


I opened mine tonight, it has an ATT Sim card in it.

I wish I saw this thread, I just did a buy-it-now for one on ebay for, well let's just say more than $80.

I still need another one for my wife tho.


----------



## aab01 (Aug 31, 2007)

Hello! I live in BC and am looking for a Turbo Sim as well, does anyone have any spares that they will be getting? Thanks.


----------



## kydee6039 (Jul 11, 2007)

Now that my turbo sim is arriving very soon I had a few questions for you guys.
I'm with fido and unfortunatley I have 14 months left on my contract so I'm sort of stuck with them.

First question - 

Is there a way for FIDO to disable EGDE on my iphone??

Second question - 

Does FIDO ever offer data plans better than the $40 for 7mb, $60 for 25mb and $100 for 200mb?? I know ROGERS has this $10 for 10mb plan going on at that moment (which I could live with).


----------



## aab01 (Aug 31, 2007)

kydee6039 said:


> First question -
> 
> Is there a way for FIDO to disable EGDE on my iphone??


Hi, I'm contemplating buying an iPhone and phoned FIDO today and asked that very question - they said they can put a block on your account so you cannot access the internet (obviously Wifi would still work), that way you cant accidently use it w/o planning to and end up with an astronomical phone bill.


----------



## kydee6039 (Jul 11, 2007)

Perfect - that was what I wanted to hear - thank you.

Now what about my second question - any other data plans than the one's listed ever become available??


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

.


----------



## MACinist (Nov 17, 2003)

As per my previous post my friend ordered these SIMS around the same time this thread started. He paid the extra $80 for FedEx option, however, when he got his email from Bladox's fulfillment company, they gave us DHL tracking number. The SIMS arrived today at Pearson as per their website. Does anyone know DHL's customs fees? I hope they are not like UPS. I like FedEx because they seem to be the cheapest.


----------



## imachungry (Sep 19, 2004)

MACinist said:


> As per my previous post my friend ordered these SIMS around the same time this thread started. He paid the extra $80 for FedEx option, however, when he got his email from Bladox's fulfillment company, they gave us DHL tracking number. The SIMS arrived today at Pearson as per their website. Does anyone know DHL's customs fees? I hope they are not like UPS. I like FedEx because they seem to be the cheapest.


$20 per sim is what I paid in duties. A friend paid nothing. Both were DHL. And yes, you pay for Fedex with Bladox but you get DHL. Not a problem, worked out fine for me except for the duties. 

DHL requires a cc or cheque when they arrive at your door.


----------



## MACinist (Nov 17, 2003)

Thanks! Good to know.


----------



## Munchie (Mar 10, 2006)

*Turbo sim*

Does anyone actually have the programmer for this modification ?


----------



## MACinist (Nov 17, 2003)

I think this site may have all the necessary info and links: Setting Up TurboSIM Using Just The iPhone


----------



## HAK (Aug 29, 2007)

MACinist said:


> I think this site may have all the necessary info and links: Setting Up TurboSIM Using Just The iPhone


Received the TurboSIM today.

I used the method described in the above link using a Windows PC, but when I did the following:
turbo-app /private/var/root/applesaft.trb 
winscp said there is no response for more than 15 seconds or something like that (didnt get OK as the guide suggested). So I tried it a couple more times and same experience.
However I continue on, and saw AppleSaft three times in the SIM applications.
Continued and finished the guide, and everything worked out. Edge settings for Rogers also worked.


----------



## MACinist (Nov 17, 2003)

Received TurboSIM today as well. Doing that method right now but the OSX version. Will report once complete..


----------



## MACinist (Nov 17, 2003)

MACinist said:


> Received TurboSIM today as well. Doing that method right now but the OSX version. Will report once complete..


Well, I can tell you this, I'm not that technically challenged but for some reason, I had huge problems doing it on my Mac. Tried 3 times. Followed the steps to the tee and all 3 times - issues. Tried once with the Windows method on my friends computer and in 45 mins - done. 

iPhone unlocked and working with the TurboSim. It's gggggrreat. People were at my desk all day trying to look at it. 

Does anyone know if Safari compresses page loads? I have a feeling a 10MB data plan is going to be too little for moderate internet surfing on edge.


----------



## Daktari (Feb 21, 2005)

Damn, I just found this thread  . Anyone have an extra Turbo Sim they want to get rid of? I need three. One for myself and a couple for friends.

Please PM me.


----------

